# New Drywall primer



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Somewhat depends on your finish- if you're going flat just about anything that calls itself drywall primer. 
If you are going to a sheen like eggshell or even a quality matte, Id use a primer/ sealer. Bulls Eye , or Zin 123 are good choices. Kilz products seem to not get a very good review around here. 
I know one very experienced contractor that swears by priming new rock with Gardz. You can even add up to 50% of finish paint to it and it still seals well for this purpose. 
I've done it, and it works.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I was looking at Sheetrock Brand First Coat Primer. Anyone use that before?

I am trying to decide between the sheetrock brand or Zin 123 primer.

anyone know the pros/cons between the two?


thanks


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

jburchill said:


> I was looking at Sheetrock Brand First Coat Primer. Anyone use that before?
> 
> I am trying to decide between the sheetrock brand or Zin 123 primer.
> 
> ...


JB, I don't think the difference would be worth the time thinking about it honestly. They're both quality brand name companies, unlike Bob's Drywall Primer. For all we know, sheetrock brand could be private label Zin in a sheetrock can. For a super finicky topcoat material, there may be a slight distinction, but I think for general use and as far as workability, they'd be about equal. Someone may come along and tell me I'm nuts, but I'd probably grab what is most convenient, or the cheapest. As to OP's question, I've never been aware of any distinct primer being called for by different grades of rock before. Maybe I have a failure out there somewhere, if that's the case.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually there is a world of difference between First Coat and 123.
First coat does nothing to seal, it actually is trying to act like a skim coat for a level 5 finish, so that all the porosity is the same- porous.
123 is a great sealer and will leave a sheen almost like an eggshell. Good enamel holdout, which first coat has none of.

First coat would be ok under a flat- 123 under anything else.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

There you go, what did I tell you. Some wise guy would come along and set me straight:laughing:. So basically the sheetrock primer is a traditional straight primer, as opposed to 123 which is a sealer? If it's a skim for level five finish, shouldn't it be called Fourth coat or something like that? Geez, I'm usually sharper with primer/primer-sealer differences.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

How about for flashing or photographing?

Sorry i know nothing about this. So if I was gonna texture my wall with an orange peel. I should go with the zin 123 right after my final coat of mud?..then texture..then paint?

Thanks


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh- you're going to texture..
You have to realize there are parts of the country that do all wall texture, and parts that do none.
I am from the none camp.
After mudding, do you tex guys prime at all? and if so , i would think the first coat would be fine, but what do i know, we don't do that around here..


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

jburchill said:


> How about for flashing or photographing?
> 
> Sorry i know nothing about this. So if I was gonna texture my wall with an orange peel. I should go with the zin 123 right after my final coat of mud?..then texture..then paint?
> 
> Thanks


The difference between a primer and primer/sealer is basically in the finish they produce. A straight primer will seal the drywall, but it's finish is dry and slightly rough, and it itself is absorbent. It's good to use under a flat finish that has no sheen. A primer sealer results in a smoother, no dry feel, slightly glossy finish, and it itself is sealed, not absorbent. It's more of a skin-like film than primer. It's better to go with this under a sheen finish because it doesn't absorb the sheen out of the topcoat. A sheen topcoat over a flat primer could give you flash issues. I think photographing is more due to the quality of your seams and the final topcoat used, both of which influence shadows. Sheens reflect light and variations on the surface are magnified. In smaller rooms, where you can't get a long view of the ceiling, you shouldn't have a problem. As to which would be best to use under orange peel, I can't say. I live in a region of the country where very little, practically no, textures are used. And when you do find it, it's popcorn. So I have little to no experience working with, repairing, or applying textures. Hopefully, SirMixAlot or Stoner will come along. However, you may be able to get enough out of what I said to apply to your situation. Good Luck.
Joe


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> There you go, what did I tell you. Some wise guy would come along and set me straight:laughing:. So basically the sheetrock primer is a traditional straight primer, as opposed to 123 which is a sealer? If it's a skim for level five finish, shouldn't it be called Fourth coat or something like that? Geez, I'm usually sharper with primer/primer-sealer differences.


 
Well,I would have, but brush was quicker:laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> Somewhat depends on your finish- if you're going flat just about anything that calls itself drywall primer.
> If you are going to a sheen like eggshell or even a quality matte, Id use a primer/ sealer. Bulls Eye , or Zin 123 are good choices. Kilz products seem to not get a very good review around here.
> I know one very experienced contractor that swears by priming new rock with Gardz. You can even add up to 50% of finish paint to it and it still seals well for this purpose.
> I've done it, and it works.


:thumbsup:

yes it does


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Well,I would have, but brush was quicker:laughing:


Wasn't aware the forum had a peanut gallery:laughing:


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I was looking up the zinsser 123 to put on fresh drywall. i've read it goes on really thick and some thin it out some. Anyone else do that or heard of the results of doing that?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes- i almost always loosen it up a bit. Gets better penetration into the rock that way too. Just don't do too much .


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Brushjockey what do you use to thin out your primer?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

good ol H t O( that'd be water..)


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Wasn't aware the forum had a peanut gallery:laughing: 

Wellll, now you know:yes:


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

and that means what? peanut gallery????


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

*Noun**1.**peanut gallery* - (figurative) people whose criticisms are regarded as irrelevant or insignificant (resembling uneducated people who throw peanuts on the stage to express displeasure with a performance); "he ignored complaints from the peanut gallery"


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

My neighbor just painted his drywall after mudding/sanding. No primer at all.
4+ years later, I see nothing bad happening to it..... so is it REALLY necessary?

DM


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

It's done all the time DM. Some "pros" routinely skip primer. The problem is proper bonding. Finish will not properly bond to bare sheetrock. If a faux decorator, or any painter, were to tape a ceiling to do wall work, the tape will pull paint from the ceiling on removal. It'll look okay, but have little integrity long term.


----------

